# Health news 22nd March 2011



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2011)

*Trial will see if mentors can help prevent diabetes*
Researchers in Norfolk are beginning a ?2m project to screen 10,000 people who are at high risk of type 2 diabetes. Some people whose blood sugar shows they are at a "pre-diabetes" stage will be assigned mentors - patients who already have the condition.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12764852


*Early-warning diabetes test hope*

Experts believe a simple blood test could spot diabetes up to 10 years before the first symptoms of the disease occur. By looking at levels of five amino acids in the blood US researchers were able to correctly identify people who went on to develop type 2 diabetes. Ultimately the Harvard team hope a test like this could be used to screen for type 2 diabetes, Nature Medicine says. Early detection can help prevent related complications like blindness. Head of Research at Diabetes UK, Dr Victoria King, quoted.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12803909 

*Transplant patients given kidneys from donor with cancer*
An investigation is under way into how two transplant patients were given kidneys from a donor with a rare and aggressive form of cancer. The incident at the Royal Liverpool University hospital involved organs from a woman who died at another hospital, and was later found to have had a hard-to-identify disease called intravascular B-cell lymphoma. Both patients had been preparing for live transplants from their sisters but accepted the donor kidneys instead.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/mar/22/transplant-patients-kidneys-donor-cancer

*Mothers who drink in early pregnancy 'more likely to have unruly children'*
Teenagers are more likely to be unruly, aggressive and badly behaved if their mothers drank early in pregnancy, researchers claim. The risk of anti-social behaviour rose threefold among 16-year-olds whose mothers drank as little as one alcoholic drink a day during the first three months of pregnancy.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...pregnant-women-drink-day-early-pregnancy.html

*Women 'denied surgery' after mastectomies*
Women who lose a breast to cancer are being denied the chance of a reconstruction which may be critical to their physical, emotional and sexual recovery, a review has found. Fewer than one in three women undergoing mastectomy for breast cancer has the breast surgically reconstructed, despite guidance first issued by the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) in 2002, and reiterated in 2009, that all women should be offered it.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...enied-surgery-after-mastectomies-2248929.html

*Cheap alcohol sales prompt calls for minimum pricing*

Calls for a minimum price for alcohol are intensifying as ministers prepare to outline the latest steps to make drinking less affordable. Plans to introduce a hike in the tax on super-strength lagers are expected to be confirmed in this week's Budget.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12810418

*Women risk cancer returning by stopping Tamoxifen early*

Women who cut short their Tamoxifen treatment before the recommended full five years risk their breast cancer returning, experts warn. Up to half of women stop taking the drug prematurely but in doing so significantly reduce their survival odds, says Cancer Research UK.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12805655

*NHS spending just ?1 on each meal it serves up - less than half that spent on PRISONERS*

Patients in NHS hospitals are being fed cheaper food than prison inmates, it was revealed yesterday. Spending on hospital food has been slashed by up to two-thirds over the last five years, according to official figures.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...als-budget-just-HALF-spent-prisoner-food.html


----------



## FM001 (Mar 22, 2011)

The worlds gone crazy when we spend less on food for patients recovering in hospitals than we do on prisoners.


----------

